

BrowserID: A new web authentication scheme (2011) - pajju
https://lwn.net/Articles/453065/

======
biomechanica
Was this not renamed to Persona which hit beta recently and posted on HN
serveral times already?

~~~
inportb
Persona is Mozilla's service that implements the BrowserID authentication
scheme and polyfill. But yes, this was posted multiple times recently.

------
kibwen
Note that this is from July 2011.

------
nodata
List of supporting websites please!

~~~
cedricbonhomme
OpenPhoto (<https://openphoto.me/>) supports BrowserID.

